# Looking for specific Spike wheel studs and bolts for my 3 piece rims...HLP



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I am looking for Black anodized spike stud and bolt combo for a set of rims I am refinishing need some guidance. Anyone have a link for where I could find such a thing?
I honestly don't even know if these are called studs or hardware for 3 piece wheels 
Pix for clicks


























_Modified by Rub-ISH at 8:27 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Looking for specific Spike wheel studs and bolts for my 3 piece rims...HLP (Rub-ISH)*

these? 
http://store.blackforestindust....html


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Looking for specific Spike wheel studs and bolts for my 3 piece rims...HLP (tr.:R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tr.:R* »_these? 
http://store.blackforestindust....html

I was thinking more like these... but cheaper
Tunershop 
Honestly i guess $2.50 is better but I need 140 bolts Eff. 
Any know how well these hold up to the elements?


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Looking for specific Spike wheel studs and bolts for my 3 piece rims...HLP (Rub-ISH)*

wheel bolts arent cheap, especially specialized ones. 
dont skimp out on something like that.


----------



## Doc300C (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Looking for specific Spike wheel studs and bolts for my 3 piece rims...HLP (audi666)*

did you ever find any of these??
and are these the rims on your car in the pic attached?


----------

